# Slicing knife



## 73saint (May 24, 2018)

I recently picked up this slicing knife from restaurant depot. I wasn’t too happy with the slices I made with my last batch of lox. This knife is an Acero 10” slicer with a grantham edge. Paid $15, and was more than happy with the knife and how it handled.










If you are looking for a good slicer at a fair price, this one would be hard to pass up. It’s the 2nd Acero I’ve owned and I like them both.


----------



## wade (May 25, 2018)

Good looking knife.
I produce and slice a lot of cold smoked salmon and having a good knife is so important.


----------



## jbellard (May 25, 2018)

You definitely know how to use that knife. Great slicing!


----------



## 73saint (May 25, 2018)

Thanks!  Yeah, I was really taking my time, which I think is key.  Good, sharp knife doesn’t hurt either.


----------



## dcecil (May 25, 2018)

Thanks for the tip, great price as well


----------



## SmokinAl (May 25, 2018)

Yep a sharp knife & a lot of patience is how you slice lox.
They say you should be able to read the newspaper thru the meat, if you slice it thin enough!
And that takes a sharp knife.
It looks like you have it figured out!
Nice score on the knife!
Al


----------



## 73saint (May 25, 2018)

Thanks Al!  Now if I could only figure out how to sharpen them worth a flip!


----------



## tropics (May 25, 2018)

73saint said:


> Thanks Al!  Now if I could only figure out how to sharpen them worth a flip!



I have a worksharp it puts a razor edge on knives 
https://www.cabelas.com/product/wor...2.uts?WT.ac=RI-1269082&WT.z_pg_ref=prd1218828
Richie
u tube has some videos ob it


----------



## 73saint (May 25, 2018)

I have one of those too, it’s at my deer camp and we use it on all the hunting knives.  I just wish I could hand sharpen.


----------



## bangstick (May 25, 2018)

I use my Worksharp on all of my knives. Hunting, fillet, kitchen, EDC....doesn't matter. The Worksharp can do them all. Even sharpen my kitchen shears, lawn shears and lawn mower blade with it.


----------



## SonnyE (May 26, 2018)

So I take it it has a thin flexible blade?
Looks mighty wicked with the sharp tip.
I found out how sharp my big knife is last night when I nicked my baby finger on it. :eek: I _must_ make a sheath for it.
I use sharpening steels mostly, anymore. And a diamond dust steel.
I like hand sharpening best. But if the blade really needs work, I have a Tormek wet stone in the shop. I got it for turning chisles, Jointer and Planer Blades, etc.
The true test was after sharpening every thing with an edge, and several scissors, my wife trusted me with her hair cutting scissors.
She said they were sharper than they have ever been.


----------



## Phill Matrix (Jan 16, 2019)

Great choice!


----------

